
Coronavirus: Far-right spreads Covid-19 'infodemic' on Facebook - aspenmayer
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-52490430
======
aspenmayer
‘The 34 websites together received more than 80 million interactions.

These included:

almost 150,000 interactions for HumansAreFree.com which made claims that the
"plandemic" had been prepared years before the outbreak

about 1.7 million interactions for RealFarmacy.com which falsely claims that
personal ultraviolet lamps are a safe remedy for coronavirus’

‘Chloe Colliver led the study: "We started doing this research because we were
interested to look at the intersection of extremism and disinformation
online," she explained.

‘"We wanted to know how the coronavirus crisis was affecting those trends."’

‘Researchers identified five communities, united by the topic of discussion:

Immigration Islam Judaism LGBT Elites

‘The numbers, probably indicative rather than giving the full picture, show
that for the first four of these, the scale of activity hadn't increased in
volume since the lockdown.

‘But while there weren't more posts about immigration, for example,
discussions about the topic had increasingly linked it to Covid-19.‘

‘"Anti-elite conversations have escalated dramatically, especially driving
home the idea the lockdown is a tool of social control."’

~~~
verdverm
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23060083](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23060083)

Sounds similar to some things I read this weekend

~~~
aspenmayer
I think you’re right. Check out this other campaign I found about MeWe.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23068470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23068470)

